# My Pendants/ Earrings



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've not had alot of time lately but I did manage to turn out a few pieces. One is Cherry,Box Elder,Walnut,and I have one that is Bralizian Cherry with a matching set of earrings. The Brazilian Cherry came from some 5" wide flooring that someone at work was putting in the trash. These are my first pendants but will not be my last. Easy to make and the wife and daughter love them. They should be a great seller item.
Donny


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Donny, those look fantastic. Nice job on them. That box elder really makes a nice looking pendant. You should score some big points with these!:thumbsup:

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking stuff for sure. Great job.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice work! How did you do the offset turning?


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Ken, at www.torne-lignum.com, they have an eccentric chuck that will hold the blank offset just like that. Check it out. Click on pendant jig at the top of the page.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ken Johnson said:


> Nice work! How did you do the offset turning?


 Ken,look up www.yoyospin.com and it has some great videos on alot of different items. It shows the chuck and where to get one and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice! I'm impressed by the coloring of the box elder and the walnut is very striking as well.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

They look great. I have the chuck but haven't used it yet. What type of finish do you use?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Wooduse said:


> Ken, at www.torne-lignum.com, they have an eccentric chuck that will hold the blank offset just like that. Check it out. Click on pendant jig at the top of the page.


I like the eccentric chuck but I'm concerned because I have a Jet midi lathe. Will this work ok on such a small lathe or will the vibration be too much even at slow speeds?


----------

